

Awesome Technical Documentation Solutions? - ianceicys

Looking at puppet labs documentation site, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.puppetlabs.com&#x2F;, or xamarin&#x27;s documentation site http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.xamarin.com&#x2F;guides&#x2F; are really great technical documentation sites.<p>What tools (paid or free) exists to build these types of technical documentation sites?
======
codegeek
Check out [http://sphinx-doc.org/index.html](http://sphinx-
doc.org/index.html). They have good tools to create documentation for Python
and other languages as well.

~~~
aldanor
Ditto for Sphinx. Thought I might mention
[http://www.readthedocs.org](http://www.readthedocs.org) for hosting Sphinx
docs if one is interested.

